# Wolfsbarsch Ameland



## zanderzone (30. August 2013)

Nächste Woche geht's fürs Wochende nach Ameland mit der Family! Meint ihr, dass ich dort ne Chance habe nen Wolfsbarsch zu erwischen? Und reicht mein Vispass aus?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## nordbeck (30. August 2013)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Ameland*

moin!
also dein vispas reicht aus, der beinhaltet ja den zeevispas.
zu deinen chancen auf nen labrax kann ich nur sagen, dass ich auf terschelling selbst schon welche gefangen hab, ist ja nebenan quasi. und borkum gilt ja als relativ gutes deutsches revier, von daher seh ich deine chancen relativ gut. such dir markante strukturen wie wellenbrecher, buhnen, molen und hafeneinfahrten. als köder gehen schlanke zanderwobbler, softjerks und gummis, sowie schnelle schlanke blinker und topwaterbaits. naturköder mit seeringelwurm (zagers) ist auch empfehlenswert.
ich war selbst vor ein paar wochen in frankreich auf wolfsjagd, konnte allerdings keinen zielfisch verhaften. köhler und makrelen zuhauf, aber die wölflis wollten selbst mit guide nicht an land kommen :/

viel erfolg auf jeden fall!


----------

